# torque converter



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

ok i have talked to level ten who makes a torque convereter and hydrosystem, does anyone know anything about the torque converters and hydro systems? the guy said that it does wonders for automatic transmissions, because that is what i have unfortunately, but just wawnting to know what everyone thought.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

I have no idea what it is lol. But I am also deemed with an Auto tranny so if you find out and it is worth it PLEASE post back and let us know!


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

i saw you plan to put a turbo on your car, question being have you found any place that sells a turbo kit for the alty? the only place i found was turbokits.com but it was like 6k.....


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

yeah thats about what I have found them for, we could always peice a system together but from what I have gathered to date it would still be around 3 grand for all the parts... but hell.. who ever said it was cheap?


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

True, but i am kind of new at the whole modification thing, so i am not sure whqat you mean by piecing together, and can i bye any turbo or what? how powerful should it be, and what brands are the best.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

you got me there too man, umm im not sure what the BEST brands are, I would as someone else, try going to one of the forums about nitrous vs natural asperation... I'm sure they will have someone in there who knows..


----------

